# Emergency!!! Staph in the scalp!!!!



## taylokc (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi ladies,
I noticed a bump in my scalp around Tuesday or Wednesday of this week.  This bump made my head, neck, shoulders, ears, and back hurt.  I immediately went to CVS and got some peroxide and neosporin.  I came home and washed my hair thoroughly to made sure that no products were on my scalp and I applied the peroxide and neosporin eveyday.  Guess what?? It got worse!!! It went from one bump to three!!!  I came home from college today and asked my mom about it (she's a nurse) she said that it looked like a boil.  I called my stylist and she encouraged me to come see her immediately.  She looked at it and said that it looked like fungus and that I needed to go to the ER right away because it would spread and she would have to cut all of my hair off!!!  I went to the ER and they said that it was a staph infection!!  I asked the doctor how I got it and she said that there is really nothing you can do to prevent it.  But she said many African Americans get it because our hair grows in curly and the staph that's naturally on everyone's skin gets infected.  Staph tends to show up in the scalp or in the groin area because its a perfect breeding groud for bacteria--its wet, its dark, and its closely built.  She gave me an antibiotic and said that it will clear up in 2 days or so.  She said that all we can do is keep those areas as dry as possible.  This means frequent washing of the hair, taking a couple of showers a day, and/or changing panties.  Especially since its getting warmer. Just wanted to pass the info along.  Has anyone else had this experience???  If so, share


----------



## Blu217 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey; yes I've gotten this before. It's folliculitis and it can spread. I got it when I was working out every day; I couldn't wash my hair every day and it created problems. The follicles clog and get inflamed and basically your scalp breaks out in painful pustules. I used tea tree oil, Neutrogena T-Gel shampoo and kept my hands off my face if they'd been in my hair. It was hella painful, but did clear up in a few days. 

You do need to be sure you treat it properly and make sure you keep your scalp and hair clean going forward, but you do NOT have to cut off all your hair if it flares up!


----------



## Keedah (Mar 15, 2008)

I didnt have staph on my scalp but I got a bad case of it (MRSA) on my hip. Ive been on antibiotics for the past month. I posted about it on the health forum.


----------



## taylokc (Mar 15, 2008)

bumping....


----------



## Te'TahHead (Mar 15, 2008)

Add all natural Tea Tree oil (found in Walmart by the vitamins) to your shampoo. Then massage your scalp with it. It will tingle. Allow it to sit for 15 minutes. Add your conditioner and DC as normal. Tea tree oil is a natural ainti fungal. It cures athletes, foot, yeast infections (caused by a form of staph) and even ringworm. It also helps with hair health by unclogging pores and helping with circulation=growth.

WARNING: It has a really horrible smell, but it works!

HTH

Here is more. Do not buy it from the internet, you will get ripped off. This is what it looks like from Walmart.







http://www.teatreeoiluses.com/benefits-of-tea-tree-oil.htm


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Mar 15, 2008)

I haven't had a staph infection, but do a search on " essential oils kill MRSA" and you'll find lots of info.


----------



## oglorious1 (Mar 15, 2008)

In 1999, I had a similar experience, my aunt has a ACV recipe that works. Since she didn't have time to make any, I just used ACV from the health food store as a rinse, and it cleared up, and my hair started growing back sooner.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 15, 2008)

taylokc said:


> Hi ladies,
> I noticed a bump in my scalp around Tuesday or Wednesday of this week.  This bump made my head, neck, shoulders, ears, and back hurt.  I immediately went to CVS and got some peroxide and neosporin.  I came home and washed my hair thoroughly to made sure that no products were on my scalp and I applied the peroxide and neosporin eveyday.  Guess what?? It got worse!!! It went from one bump to three!!!  I came home from college today and asked my mom about it (she's a nurse) she said that it looked like a boil.  I called my stylist and she encouraged me to come see her immediately.  She looked at it and said that it looked like fungus and that I needed to go to the ER right away because it would spread and she would have to cut all of my hair off!!!  I went to the ER and they said that it was a staph infection!!  I asked the doctor how I got it and she said that there is really nothing you can do to prevent it.  But she said many African Americans get it because our hair grows in curly and the staph that's naturally on everyone's skin gets infected.  Staph tends to show up in the scalp or in the groin area because its a perfect breeding ground for bacteria--its wet, its dark, and its closely built.  She gave me an antibiotic and said that it will clear up in 2 days or so.  *She said that all we can do is keep those areas as dry as possible.  This means frequent washing of the hair, taking a couple of showers a day, and/or changing panties.  Especially since its getting warmer. *Just wanted to pass the info along.  Has anyone else had this experience???  If so, share




thanks for sharing this! I recently started working out have failed to wash my hair everyday and I noticed a sore on both sides of my head. They are very tender to the touch. I plan on shampooing and conditioning my hair today


----------



## Misshairdiva (Mar 15, 2008)

I used to get them in my middle thighs. They were very painful. I noticed that since I have been drinking 3 teaspoons of acv and water and drinking Kombucha tea, that I haven't had any to come back. For those of you that want to take the toxins out of your body, google the word: kombucha tea and you will see all the of the health benefits. They sell the tea in stores, but I recommend to people who are sick or want improved health to make their own.


----------



## Keedah (Mar 15, 2008)

That is why Ive been on antibiotics for a month. They switched medicines because the first one wasnt working. 

This thing is no joke! At first I thought it was a spider bite but then it got bigger and redder. Then I got the chills and a fever of 105 and started coughing. My whole upper leg was sore and swollen.


----------



## taylokc (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow Ladies thanks for all the info.  Te'Tah head, I think im going to go to walmart and get that all natural tea tree oil. But i do have one more question, after i deep condition with my keracare humecto, what do I do?? Do I just put a leave-in on my hair and airdry or sit under the dryer??  Keep chiming in ladies>>>


----------



## Te'TahHead (Mar 16, 2008)

taylokc said:


> Wow Ladies thanks for all the info.  Te'Tah head, I think im going to go to walmart and get that all natural tea tree oil. But i do have one more question, after i deep condition with my keracare humecto, what do I do?? Do I just put a leave-in on my hair and airdry or sit under the dryer??  Keep chiming in ladies>>>




Do your usual. But, the TTO may leave your hair dryer than normal. I would definitely avoide "greasing" or oiling your scalp. HTH

ETA: ONly add a couple of drops in your shampoo.


----------



## MsAngie (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this, ladies; I never realized you could get staph in the scalp...


----------



## taylokc (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay ladies, here's an update.  I went to the doctor yesterday for a follow-up and he said that its clearing up really well.  Its draining pretty good on its own.  However, he did give me two more antibiotics because he thinks that the antibiotics the ER gave me weren't strong enough.  In the meantime, Ive only washed my hair once since the staph appeared.  I added tea tree oil to my Keracare Hydrating Detangling shampoo.  I air dried 80% and then dried under the dryer.  Ive been putting Elasta qp Mango Butter on the lengths of my hair and putting olive oil on my ends and wearing a ponytail all week.  Im going to finish taking my antibiotics and I will probably re-wet my hair and rollerset it for Easter.


----------



## scorpian (Mar 21, 2008)

taylokc said:


> Okay ladies, here's an update.  I went to the doctor yesterday for a follow-up and he said that its clearing up really well.  Its draining pretty good on its own.  However, he did give me two more antibiotics because he thinks that the antibiotics the ER gave me weren't strong enough.  In the meantime, Ive only washed my hair once since the staph appeared.  I added tea tree oil to my Keracare Hydrating Detangling shampoo.  I air dried 80% and then dried under the dryer.  Ive been putting Elasta qp Mango Butter on the lengths of my hair and putting olive oil on my ends and wearing a ponytail all week.  Im going to finish taking my antibiotics and I will probably re-wet my hair and rollerset it for Easter.



That's good ...glad that you're doing better


----------

